# Pot



## bALLACK (Apr 10, 2015)

I changed the pot of my plant for a bigger one, but she is getting wilt.... is it normal? x.x


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds like transplanting stress. Should be ok in 24+/- hours (roughly) after transplanting. Don't know why, but I've never really gotten much stress in my plant movings.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Breathe and wait and see. If you didn't tear up the roots she should be fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Its called Shock due to their roots being disturbed. I haved learned how to move plants with very little if any shock. Its all about not jacking up the roots during the move.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

If I remember right, you transplanted them when they were very small didn't you?  This can result in more shock as they have far less root mass and are far more susceptible to shock.  About the  only thing you can do is to keep them happy and water when needed.

DGF, I also do not really end up with much shock.  In fact, I recently took a soil plant, cleaned off as much dirt as I needed so that I could get it into a 6" net pot and then I put it into a DWC tote.  Shock was far less than you would have thought....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> DGF, I also do not really end up with much shock.  In fact, I recently took a soil plant, cleaned off as much dirt as I needed so that I could get it into a 6" net pot and then I put it into a DWC tote.  Shock was far less than you would have thought....



Awesome :aok:


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 10, 2015)

Hemp Goddess, not really, she is almost 2months old so i think i did it in the right time :S
She is looking good, but its still a bit wilt, maybe tomorrow it will be fine!


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 11, 2015)

Woke up today and she is wilt still :S
His she normal? Here some pics


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2015)

Yea it's fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 11, 2015)

Oki thank you my friends


----------

